# 8 Course Halloween Dinner Recipes Part 2



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

*Installment 2*

Main Dish:

Sloppy Boos


This savory dish, a variation of Sloppy Joes with a Halloween twist is very flavorful and unique. Sloppy Joes don't have to go far to look slightly disgusting and messy, and this version is sure to please all those sloppy eaters. This is also a very low fat dish that is perfect to serve to mixed company. Kids will love the sloppiness and adults will appreciate the slightly more "grown up" flavor. This is great on rolls or thick slices of French bread, my preference.

1 pound ground turkey
2 medium chopped onions
2 minced garlic cloves
1 cup pumpkin puree
1 cup crushed tomatoes or tomato sauce
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons yellow mustard
1 teaspoon chili powder
salt to taste

In a large heavy saucepan brown the ground turkey over medium high heat. Reduce the heat to medium and add the onions. Cook until the onions are almost soft and translucent. Add the garlic and cook for additional minute or two. Add the remaining ingredients and mix well. Bring the mixture to a boil, then cover, reduce the heat, and simmer for 15 minutes. Serve hot.

Side Dish:

Sage-Shallot Pumpkin


Fresh sage and pumpkin are a marriage made in heaven! The flavors and colors mix together for a beautiful contrast and the added kick of the shallots makes for a savory side dish that pairs well with any roast meat or assertive entree. The pumpkin can be boiled up to two days in advance and refrigerated until ready to finish.

4 pound pumpkin, seeded, peeled, and cubed
1/4 cup butter
3 minced shallots
3 tablespoons minced fresh sage
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Additional sage leaves for garnish

Boil the pumpkin in lightly salted water for 20 minutes, or until tender but still firm. Drain well. Melt the butter in a large heavy skillet over medium high heat. Add the shallots and sauté until translucent and soft. Add the pumpkin and cook until lightly browned. Add the chopped sage, salt, and pepper and serve immediately garnished with additional sage leaves if desired.

Makes 6 Servings.

Preparation Time: 5 minutes
Cooking Time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes

Snack:

Garlic Herb Pumpkin Seeds


These garlic spiked pumpkin seeds are full of vibrant flavor and crunch. Any dried herb mixture works well - salad herbs, fines herbes, herbs de Provence, Italian herbs, etc.

1/4 cup water
3 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons crumbled dried mixed herbs
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon salt
Dash cayenne powder
2 cups hulled pumpkin seeds

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Combine the water, garlic powder, herbs, Worcestershire, onion powder, salt, and cayenne in a medium saucepan and simmer over low heat for 10 minutes. Add the pumpkin seeds and cook for five minutes, stirring occasionally. Drain the pumpkin seeds and place on a large baking sheet. Bake for 10-15 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the seeds are crisp. Store in an airtight container.

Makes 2 cups spiced seeds.

Preparation Time: 5 minutes
Cooking Time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes 

Soup:

Turkey, Corn, and Sweet Potato Soup


This lovely soup mixes the wonderful flavors of early autumn and fall with leftover turkey and a hint of the southwest. It is also great with cooked chicken.

1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 scallions, chopped
1 small jalapeno, minced
5 cups turkey or chicken broth
1 1/2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and cubed
2 cups cubed cooked turkey
salt and pepper
2 cups frozen corn
cilantro leaves

Saute the onion, scallion, and jalapeno until the onion is soft in a large saucepan. Add the broth, sweet potatoes, turkey, salt, and pepper. Cover and simmer for 30 minutes or until the potatoes are tender. Add the corn and cook until the corn is heated through. Garnish with the cilantro leaves before serving.


----------



## Halloweenville (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks CreepyKitty. Now I just need to get cooking.


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Yummy!*

CreepyKitty, these look great. I am looking forward to trying these recipes!

- Beth


----------



## johnpoll (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi ,
Here all are the nice dinner recipes but i have also some dinner recipe it's really very nice in test.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Wicked recipes CreepyKitty! I especally love the sound of the Bat Fries and BLood Bath. Thanks for posting these


----------

